# Buyers Salt Dogg TGS07 Vibrator not working



## PGHplowguy (Oct 13, 2009)

Hey all. I have a brand new out of the box TGS07 spreader. The vibrator is not working at all. As far as I can tell everything is hooked up properly. Everything else works as it should. 

Any ideas?

Yes, I will be calling the dealer tomorrow.

Thanks.


----------



## dieselss (Jan 3, 2008)

did you check for pwr and gnd at the connector at the vibrator when you turned it on ??


----------

